# Babies for sale. also need help identifying.



## amrcncarcinogen4 (Apr 15, 2007)

I have tons of new babies due to my rats getting out of their cages. I have those big three story cages. They squeezed out and for a day ran free with eachother. I quickly solved that problem, but now have many many new babies. Some for sale other for adoption. I'm not very good with linking images so there are links to photobucket.

http://s107.photobucket.com/albums/m307/amrcncarcinogen/


----------



## gems2022 (Apr 13, 2007)

Under Rat Homes there is sub section called Rats Needing Homes. You could put them there. If your not quite sure what to do you can pm ladylady and I'm sure she will help you.

You'll need to find out what the sex is of each one. I know that girl rats have nipples and boys don't. Thats all I know about sexing a rat. LOL! Someone else will surely help with that.

Hope you can find homes for your little ratties.


btw - I would love to have the ones in pictures 1, 2 and 7. I'm getting the whole GMMR thing. LOL!


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

Just follow the format in the first post of the rats needing homes thread


----------

